# Frog Tape??



## rollerwhiz

I just came across this product online. It's a painters tape that will not bleed. Anyone use it? If it works, it looks awesome.


----------



## timhag

Rollerwhiz- I've never used nor heard of frog tape. Checked out the site, appears to be a useful tool. We seldom use tape and when tape is needed i will try frog tape. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift

It was in Popular Science as a Top 100 Innovations of 2007
I've not seen it for sale, nor would I use it as I don't use tape for cutting lines

I would however like my better half to try it
She's a good one to gauge whether or not something's helpful to DIY/occasional painters
I'd like to see if/how it works


----------



## rollerwhiz

Slick--forget cutting lines--I don't use tape for that either--but if this stuff works well, stripes will be a breeze. I do a decent amount of faux too, and there's tons of taping involved there.


----------



## slickshift

Ah...I see...
That would be very helpful

I have been asking around, and trying to get my favorite Paint Store to get it in...no luck so far...in finding anyone who's used it or carries it

I can't help but think if it got that PS "award", it really shouldn't actually suck


----------



## Paint Works

I found it at a local ACE, best tape I have ever used, no blead and we put it on Regal matte that had only dried for about 2 hours. This stuff is great.:thumbup: :thumbsup: :clap: :thumbup1: :icon_cheesygrin: :rockon:


----------



## slickshift

Thanks for the review
Sounds cool
Ace huh?
Mostly True Values out here
I'll still keep an eye out


----------



## Faron79

*Frog-Tape is the "shizz"?!?!*

...Not sure what I said there:no: ...anyway...!!!

We tried Frog-Tape last November at our ACE. Price was higher than standard "blues", but it sold OK. Ran out before Christmas. 
Just after Christmas, we started getting calls...
"When are you gonna get more of that tape in ?!?!"

THIS WAS ABOUT TAPE!! I've never had THAT come up before!

We can hardly keep it in stock now:notworthy: !

The chemist who invented the 3M blue tape had left the company at some point. Last year he invented this stuff! It's got a sealant at the edges that activates when paint hits it. You can't SEE it, but it's there.
>>> I've not heard ONE bad thing about this tape!
(why can't I invent somethin' like this...:blink: ?!?!?)

Faron


----------



## EricTheHandyman

The guys at Hirshfields were singing its praises the last time I was in looking for striping tape. I ended up using 3M though, but can't remember what turned me away from the frog tape....:confused1:


----------



## Z paint

ive seen it advertized in jobsite magazine it looks like it has promise....its nice to see somebody other than 3m have the market on freakin tape


----------



## Wing 54

I've seen it in several paint stores and home centers around here. They've been buying 12 or 24 pak counter displays usually buy the checkout counter.

Guy marketing the stuff had good idea on his display.

Wing 54


----------



## KCT

I used it on a walls only job in an old Cleveland house with at least 1,000,988 coats of paint on the walls and trim. You can imagine the crooked, ridged up seam between the wall and base. I cleaned it really good, and put the Frog Tape on (they want you to apply with a lot of pressure) and it worked perfect. Excellent clean lines.

The other day I bought some Shurtape CP60 Razor Edge tape (yellow), it's a low adhesion tape that sticks well to clean surfaces. I taped off wood trim I'd finished, caulked a tiny gap with White Lightening Quicky Dry Caulk, painted and the lines are really something to behold. Absolutely zero bleed. Can't tell you the quantity for each product offhand, but the Frog Tape around here is $8-9 per roll and the Razor Edge is $5 - 6. I'd rather use the Razor Edge. The lower adhesion makes it unroll easier and is less risky.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Paint Works said:


> I found it at a local ACE, best tape I have ever used, no blead and we put it on Regal matte that had only dried for about 2 hours. This stuff is great.:thumbup: :thumbsup: :clap: :thumbup1: :icon_cheesygrin: :rockon:



I found it at my local hardware store, not worth the money. Orange core 3m work just as good and is cheaper.


----------



## Workaholic

I have seen it in the paint store a few weeks ago. I do not use tape all that often so i have not tried it.


----------



## AALory

Here in VT it is priced right alongside 3M. I tried it and can not find any real difference between it and 3M. It does come in a competely useless petri-dish looking container with a sealable lid. Unnecessary packaging, but great tape.
Why am I thinking about work on a Sunday?
Adam


----------



## MAK-Deco

AALory said:


> Here in VT it is priced right alongside 3M. I tried it and can not find any real difference between it and 3M. It does come in a competely useless petri-dish looking container with a sealable lid. Unnecessary packaging, but great tape.
> Why am I thinking about work on a Sunday?
> Adam


It was about 1.50$ more then the orange core tape here, thats why I stuck with orange core, we do lots of stripes and orange core still our choice of tape.


----------



## MidwestPaintingInc

Frog Tape Rocks Best Tape out there When you need tape !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## YubaPaintPro

Z paint said:


> ive seen it advertized in jobsite magazine it looks like it has promise....its nice to see somebody other than 3m have the market on freakin tape


Z,
Frog tape hardly has even a bazillionth of a % point of the market. The stuff is very good tape though. I know this thread is old, but wanted to get my opinion in also. CP-60 from Suretape is also awesome material. "Razor's Edge" I think is the name. It is very thin and see-thru! The see-thru is great for faux work in creating & bending a line. Low tack also.

But the Frog tapes paint hold out is the best non-creeping paint tape out.


----------



## chrisn

I found it at my local hardware store, not worth the money. Orange core 3m work just as good and is cheaper.

It does come in a competely useless petri-dish looking container with a sealable lid.

I agree to both


----------



## MAK-Deco

chrisn said:


> I found it at my local hardware store, not worth the money. Orange core 3m work just as good and is cheaper.
> 
> It does come in a competely useless petri-dish looking container with a sealable lid.
> 
> I agree to both


not sure what your paying for it but Orange core is the same price here.. For stripping I use orange core for general taping of base boards I think frog tape is good stuff... 

All tho I can do without the dish


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

MAK-Deco said:


> I found it at my local hardware store, not worth the money. Orange core 3m work just as good and is cheaper.


I agree!!!!!!! U pay extra for the schanzzy plastic carrying container.


----------



## Wing 54

Frog tape was supposedly invented by a couple of disgruntled 3 M employees. I've used it some but just gets me that it doesn't have as good of pricing as 3M. I would guess that they just don't have the numbers.


----------



## Wing 54

It wasn't available on E-bay that I could find either.


----------



## nEighter

Our local Sherwin Williams stores had a display for it.. been a while since I didn't have other things on my mind while in store to notice it though.


----------



## johnpaint

In the video you will notice that they place the frog tape on the outside line not the middle like the blue tape.If the rubber roller is flexing any there will be less pressure on the middle.Ofcourse the yellow tape is not going to be a competitor to the frog tape, but I think the blue would.


----------



## dragula

I use the Frog Tape for grout lines in decorative concrete, and it actually pulls up without tearing!!! No bleeding either.

Goodbye my beloved (not) Turkey Tape!!!


----------



## Faron79

*Frog Tape*

We've actually had Frog-Tape in our store since Nov. '07!

We go through a lot of it...not one complaint yet...
(AND we actually sell it for $1 cheaper/roll than the HD in town...)

Faron


----------



## Damon T

Frog tape works great. It has a different feel than regular tape. It's thicker and doesn't tear as easily when removing, which is a good thing. It stops bleed better than anything else I've used. I get competitive pricing in the Seattle area compared to 3M, especially the orange label. The plastic case is to help minimize damage to the edges, which makes sense. They're also great for bringing round sandwiches to work!:yes:


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Works wonders. I used it to tape some white base boards and got the cleanest line I have ever seen without painting the top of the tape with a thin coat of white.it is pricey but if you need a clean line use it.


----------



## MDRocket

The silly container can be used to hold your orbital sanding disks perfectly.......bout the best part I have found from useing this tape.


----------



## seversonspainting

I have a roll of this frog tape, never used it yet. It is quite expensive. I do use tape only on woodwork. I don't have that steady of a hand. My hands shake to much to try and cut in.

Other than that I can't say to much about it. Although I like the case. Comes in handy for many uses.


----------



## JNLP

seversonspainting said:


> I have a roll of this frog tape, never used it yet. It is quite expensive. I do use tape only on woodwork. I don't have that steady of a hand. My hands shake to much to try and cut in.
> 
> Other than that I can't say to much about it. Although I like the case. Comes in handy for many uses.


Sev... What the hell is all that green tape on everything in your last photos & sitting on the counter? Is it not frog tape? I ask cause I've never seen any other bright green tape. :blink:


----------



## Workaholic

JNLP said:


> Sev... What the hell is all that green tape on everything in your last photos & sitting on the counter? Is it not frog tape? I ask cause I've never seen any other bright green tape. :blink:


You can get all kinds of cheap green tape at the paintstores. 3.67 a roll. Cheaper than regular masking tape.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Workaholic said:


> You can get all kinds of cheap green tape at the paintstores. 3.67 a roll. Cheaper than regular masking tape.



I believe its call painters mate and it is cheap...

edit: here is the link http://www.thegreentape.com/


----------



## Workaholic

MAK-Deco said:


> I believe its call painters mate and it is cheap...
> 
> edit: here is the link http://www.thegreentape.com/


Yep that is the stuff and it sucks. They gave me a couple of rolls at the paint store not to long ago. Crap tape indeed.


----------



## JNLP

Workaholic said:


> You can get all kinds of cheap green tape at the paintstores. 3.67 a roll. Cheaper than regular masking tape.


Do they make frog tape that wide? Never saw it, like I never saw regular green tape. Had me thrown off there.


----------



## MAK-Deco

JNLP said:


> Do they make frog tape that wide? Never saw it, like I never saw regular green tape. Had me thrown off there.



I have seem frog in 2 inch.. paintersmate green I have seen in up to 4 inch wide


----------



## Workaholic

I too have seen the frog at 2"


----------



## seversonspainting

JNLP said:


> Sev... What the hell is all that green tape on everything in your last photos & sitting on the counter? Is it not frog tape? I ask cause I've never seen any other bright green tape. :blink:



Its not frog tape. its cheap tape from Menards, and its crap. I will not be using that tape anymore. Guess I will stick with the blue painters tape. Not that's any better.


----------



## paintpimp

Check out the video on the link below. It shows why latex paint doesn't leak by.

http://www.frogtape.com/FTST/index.html


----------



## jack pauhl

Expensive tape. Its made by ShurTape. ShurTape CP 99 is good for a third of the price. Isnt that 1.5" frog tape $10 a roll? Definitely special purpose tape.

Their ad reads... "Did you stop masking because you're that good? Or because your tape was that bad? They must be referring to me because I stopped using tape. So, my answer is neither. I stopped using tape because it's expensive and time consuming and besides paint brushes are available to cut freehand faster than you can tape. Even if you can tape it as fast as I can cut it, you still have to paint after you tape, let it dry, remove it, any cleanup etc. 

Taping is not for me. I see more and more guys moving away from it.


----------



## WisePainter

Just got it here, looks interesting?
Expensive, packaging is a bit wasteful.

Dunno where I would use it, but if they had a 1/8" width I could use it for stencils.

I laughed at the label where it reads "container can be used to hold touch up paint when the tape is used up".


----------



## WisePainter

jack pauhl said:


> Expensive tape. Its made by ShurTape. ShurTape CP 99 is good for a third of the price. Isnt that 1.5" frog tape $10 a roll? Definitely special purpose tape.
> 
> Their ad reads... "Did you stop masking because you're that good? Or because your tape was that bad? They must be referring to me because I stopped using tape. So, my answer is neither. I stopped using tape because it's expensive and time consuming and besides paint brushes are available to cut freehand faster than you can tape. Even if you can tape it as fast as I can cut it, you still have to paint after you tape, let it dry, remove it, any cleanup etc.
> 
> Taping is not for me. I see more and more guys moving away from it.


I agree, I rarely use tape except when I am painting against stained door trim or any stained trim


----------



## PrecisionPainting

when i use tape to avoid the bleeding throught the tape i run my 5 way across the tape after im done taping.


----------



## WisePainter

PrecisionPainting said:


> when i use tape to avoid the bleeding throught the tape i run my 5 way across the tape after im done taping.



Knife it eh? I always find that one microscopic nic in the blade that tears the tape just enough to allow bleed through.
But that is the way.


----------



## PrecisionPainting

WisePainter said:


> Knife it eh? I always find that one microscopic nic in the blade that tears the tape just enough to allow bleed through.
> But that is the way.


In a way I rather have that nic then bleeding throughout the base


----------



## WisePainter

PrecisionPainting said:


> In a way I rather have that nic then bleeding throughout the base



I would rather have a nic~_kle...

_






no that was bad, it is too early for teh interwebz.


----------



## Msargent

great product worth every penny time saver.


----------



## BrushJockey

I tape base only, use 3/4 2050 on a masker with 3" paper, tuck the drop under that. Blade it down and I run a quick coat of peelBond on the tape edge. No bleed, great line, more protection, cheeper price than froggy. Works great on lining too, only I would use a low adh. on painted surfaces.


----------



## RCP

Rob just used it to protect from some staining he was doing on a handrail, said it worked pretty good.


----------



## BrushMan

My local Sherwin-Williams carries it. Bought some but have not used it as of yet.


----------



## ParagonVA

PrecisionPainting said:


> when i use tape to avoid the bleeding throught the tape i run my 5 way across the tape after im done taping.


this is what I do if I tape off for painting stripes. It works well if you do it at a super low angle, almost parallel to the wall. Of course, you have to make sure there are no air bubbles before you run the knife down it. Works awesome!

haven't tried to frogger yet- seems pretty expensive. Regardless, I would try it someday. I'd like to hear more reviews too.

-jt


----------



## Quaid?

i just used a bunch on some screen inserts. i always tape for screens when you have that 1/8 in of raw wood that need three coats against the screen. the frog tape worked fine, no complaints. the carpenters were baffled when they saw all the green tape


----------



## Mantis

SW demo'd me a couple rolls recently. i used it to tape off some white trim work in a room which was to go a rusty red. Incidentally, it was also my first experience with Aura. I gotta say, both products worked very well :thumbsup:. Ive been using orange core for stripes and deep color lines, im a believer in frog tape now!

Ill get a pic up eventually.


----------



## JNLP

Was at a store today that sells alot of random stuff. Like clearence items, etc. Had a display for Frog Tape. Only $1.99 a roll! Same stuff at SW is $5 something on my account.

I'm actually liking the plastic case as I like to keep a roll of tape in my tool bag. By the time I actually need to use it for something it's all beat up & deformed. Or I have dirt and such all over the edges.


----------



## MAK-Deco

JNLP said:


> Was at a store today that sells alot of random stuff. Like clearence items, etc. Had a display for Frog Tape. Only $1.99 a roll! Same stuff at SW is $5 something on my account.
> 
> I'm actually liking the plastic case as I like to keep a roll of tape in my tool bag. By the time I actually need to use it for something it's all beat up & deformed. Or I have dirt and such all over the edges.


there was a place in Chicago that did that price as well. Interesting because last week at the BM Pro show Frog had a display and its now being sold by Shurtape and no longer Inspired I believe it was... hmmm Clearanceing old labeled ones??? Cause in the new one it says shurtape on the core.


----------



## WisePainter

I just got a 1 1/2" roll from my rep and I don't see a need for another green tape on the open market. I can see it being a specialty item that would be included in faux finish work, especially at that price.
The Manager at my home store mentioned that the inventor worked for 3M and they turned the idea down so he left and created it anyways. So far the odd green tape has its work cut out for it.


----------



## JNLP

MAK-Deco said:


> there was a place in Chicago that did that price as well. Interesting because last week at the BM Pro show Frog had a display and its now being sold by Shurtape and no longer Inspired I believe it was... hmmm Clearanceing old labeled ones??? Cause in the new one it says shurtape on the core.


Yeah this one is the Inspired, so you would probably be right on that!


----------



## slickshift

*Update from my end*

Since last posting:

Using it to tape off baseboard heaters and such (my main reason for tape), it's no better or worse than quality blue
But then, I don't use tape to cut the line either, merely to catch any splatter

For faux/stripe type stuff, it does what it says
It really doesn't bleed through like blue

However...it does stick like a bastich, and if you are sticking it on a poorly adhering paint job, it'll lift it
So if you don't know the quality of what you are sticking it to, there's a chance of lifting the existing if it's not up to snuff


----------



## lugi

*frog tape*

Frog tape i will try it. I use all the tools of the trade no mater how well a painter can cut there is still times you need tape. I never use tape to cut a line just a purdy. Any body use a hotdog roller. They work great behind a toilet tank were your brush cant get and a normal 6 or 9 inch rollor will not fit.Five way knife is very handy tool to strip the paint off your rollor before clean up. try a car wash brush for roof coatings great.....


----------



## unmerited

i have used frog tape quite a bit latly, and im pretty impressed, it hardly leaks. I used it mostly just for the sides of door jams on brush n roll jobs, but it does work great for color breaks, accent walls and what not.


----------



## jforetjr

*Frog tape not so froggy*

I have used it, it is overpriced and did not perform any better than the blue tapes on the market, would not buy again, availabe at big box stores and Sherwin Williams


----------



## james

FYI.... It was removed from home depot stores due to liability issues.
Apparently if you use the tape and touch the back of it, the moisture on your hands
will activate the special residue and some may transfer to your hands.
Then if you wipe your eyes with that finger it will get in your eye and burn / cause
irritation. Depot got rid of it for this reason, and I think they have since reformulated
the chemical that was doing that. Now owned by shurtape


----------



## modhippee

I doubt that there were liability issues, since the guys from HD told me they just discontinued the line so I got it @ Lowes. 

Today's tip:always keep a roll or 2 @ hand or in your truck!

FYI: There's an store locator on their website


----------



## FoilEffects

I love Frog Tape, I just bought a case from SW for like $5.50 per roll. It is great on furniture and doing borders in designs. Make sure that you allow the paint surface you are appling it to to cure about 24-48 hours. Just did some horizontal stripes with it last week and I will say it is the BOMB!!! Worth each and every cent!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang

I dont care for the price but I have to admit that other than automotive fine line tape, ($$$), nothing has worked better when I have multiple stain color panels to do.


----------



## USER4239

It works great. A little expensive.


----------



## Dennis

*Frog Tape*



rollerwhiz said:


> I just came across this product online. It's a painters tape that will not bleed. Anyone use it? If it works, it looks awesome.


ITS NOT JUST THE TAPE. THE ONLY TAPING I DO IS ON TOP OF THE BASEBOARD. MY POINT BEING, IT IS ALL IN THE PREP AND CAULKING BEAD!


----------



## Softy

I use about 2 cases of Dunn Edwards tape both high tack orange and med tack white. I stay far away from 3M once I discovered Dunn Edwards. They also have Frog tape there but seem like people not buying it. I used Shurtape med tack before and preferred that over med tack Dunn Eddy but somehow Lowe's is no longer carry it.


----------



## Metro M & L

Softy said:


> I use about 2 cases of Dunn Edwards tape both high tack orange and med tack white. I stay far away from 3M once I discovered Dunn Edwards. They also have Frog tape there but seem like people not buying it. I used Shurtape med tack before and preferred that over med tack Dunn Eddy but somehow Lowe's is no longer carry it.


What makes dunn edwards superior?


----------



## Softy

Metro M & L said:


> What makes dunn edwards superior?


Not prone to break when remove like 3m. Doesn't leave that sticky stuff like 3m. On the orange type when you paint over it become stronger bond.


----------



## yyz0

Hi, 
I have a general taping question but it's in regards to FrogTape so I'll ask here.

I've got a new construction set of oak stairs that I have taped off with frogtape so I could paint the finish risers without getting it on the unfinished treads and risers. I plan on doing the painting this afternoon after work.

Now to the question: After the primer coat can I leave the tape in place for the finish coat or should I pull the tape while the primer is still wet and retape for the finish coat? I'm not the steadiest hand so I'd rather have tape on there for both coats.
thx


----------



## alertchief

I tried something new the other day with this tape my paint rep told me about. Usually we just brush lines that are pretty solid but some situations require razor sharp lines (color transitions etc) . I applied the yellow frog tape over trim work painted 2 days earlier, and after i applied the tape I took a damp sponge and wetted the frog tape edge closest to the wall then let it dry an ample time and painted the transition, waited 20 minutes and pulled the tape off. My rep was right it was a great straight line without using the caulk over tape method. Frog tape has crystals that are activated by moisture in paint so he told me to give the tape edge a good dose of water prior to paint activation and and informed me it would produce a great line and he was right. Sometimes those reps are pretty helpful.


----------



## kaydee

*Frog tape really works!*

I just finished painting a lattice design on an office wall.

The design was inspired by a folding screen and required
precision and repetition. I traced it on the wall, covered the lines
with Frog Tape (the lines were visible under the tape) and then
used an exacto to cut all of the curves. After painting in the
design, I removed the tape and was shocked at how crisp
the lines were. No bleeding whatsoever. I've tried the various
blue tapes that claim they don't bleed but I'm now green, green, green.

Very satisfied!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ttd

It is great stuff and holds paint in the lines. Did stripe job week and had no paint bleed through the tape. It works!


----------



## c65jones

*Tip for using Frog Tape*

We've sold frog tape since it's been out, and it is actually a good moving item for us. Water is what makes the powder in the tape expand causing a film along the edge of the tape blocking paint from bleeding. We've found that if you will apply the tape, then wipe it down with a wet sponge or rag before you paint, it turns out best. Sometimes there is not enough water in the paint to get the powder in the tape to expand. You must do this if using a product other than water based or the powder won't for a film along the tape. They also have a yellow delicate frog tape. We've only sold this for a few months. Seems to work well, and is priced the same as the green. Neither work well with heavy textured walls. Sounds like too much work to some, but sure does a good job when the paint job requires lots of lines.


----------



## Mike's QP

I tried it a few years ago, nothing special, taped a line, it bled underneath, haven't bought anymore.


----------



## TJ Paint

Think my walmart sells frog tape now. I've had great results using shurtape 60 day release, its yellow. I think part of it is the substrate texture and taping technique. 
I used that tape on this project, we did several of these. The lettered graphic was vinyl my wife installed, she has a graphic arts background. The white check mark was the line created with tape.


----------



## sagebrush123

sweet photo. great before and after.

I like frog tape-is very pricey and I like the idea of cheaper tape and some gardz as the bleeder eliminator....

not sure of ever eliminating tape from my jobs though. I like it on baseboards..and if I repaint..masking of knobs.....


----------



## TJ Paint

sagebrush123 said:


> sweet photo. great before and after.
> 
> I like frog tape-is very pricey and I like the idea of cheaper tape and some gardz as the bleeder eliminator....
> 
> not sure of ever eliminating tape from my jobs though. I like it on baseboards..and if I repaint..masking of knobs.....


Thanks. Just a bit of grinding, primer, bondo, a  ton of sanding, more priming, and having a woman know her angles. The surface was smooth after the prep so creating a great seal with a good quality tape wasn't that difficult. 

I think I saw frog tape at walmart going for 5.50 a roll. Kinda surprised.


----------



## SoBayClosetLady

*Green "FrogTape" is a ripoff*

This green painter's tape is advertised to be better than standard blue painter's tape because paint won't bleed thru. They say you will get clean, straight lines so it is should be great for things like painting stripes, etc. Wrong!! 

Not only does it not work better, it is worse! It doesn't stick well to a newly painted walls. I just put some on my newly painted wall so I could get a clean line to paint the molding. I came back a few minutes later and the ends of the tape was peeling up. And what makes this even worse, is that the manufacturer charges MORE MONEY for this stuff because they say is a better product. Boy did I get ripped off! Stick with the regular stuff.


----------



## RCP

SoBayClosetLady said:


> This green painter's tape is advertised to be better than standard blue painter's tape because paint won't bleed thru. They say you will get clean, straight lines so it is should be great for things like painting stripes, etc. Wrong!!
> 
> Not only does it not work better, it is worse! It doesn't stick well to a newly painted walls. I just put some on my newly painted wall so I could get a clean line to paint the molding. I came back a few minutes later and the ends of the tape was peeling up. And what makes this even worse, is that the manufacturer charges MORE MONEY for this stuff because they say is a better product. Boy did I get ripped off! Stick with the regular stuff.


Did you moisten the edges of the tape?


----------



## Ole34

have you tried contacting a local painting contractor in your area to get an estimate on just the trim work in your home?>>??? .......


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

5 pages about Frog tape Wow


----------

